# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  مصطلحات القطيف القديمه

## عاشق الورد

مصطلحات أهل القطيف القديمه


عيزا ميزا: يعني الشيء بسيط ومافيه صعوبه




ويش خانته : يعني الشيء مايصلح ولافيه فايده



زرنوق : منــفذ



رســتــه : الشــارع



نابله : كلمة تستخذم للتعجب من الشيء



نصيافات : توائم



جان : كـان




جاي : شاي



جدوع : فطور



شكر : سكـر



صبعبلـي : اسكريم



هداويه : ليش



داكو : هذه



صمايل :يقولوها النساء عندما يتذكرون شي ما وهم يتحدثون



حندس : ظلمه



خواهـر : حر شديد



دختور : دكـتـور



مشمر : حرام الصلاة



دوشق : منام



دروازه : يعني باب



اتختن : اتغبى



بانكه : مروحه



اسقط السياره : اسفــــــــــــط



باكول : باقول



عفر : يمكن



شوين زين : فتره زمنيه



ادناة بقاله : بقاله قريبه



حق ويش : لماذا



غتلـــه ... ظلمه



مدلخ ... غليــظ



خاشوقه .. ملعقه


مشكاب .. صحن او طاسه




مالي ّ كار .. مالي دخل



حيزه .. مكان يحطوا فيه سمك



دلاغ ... جوارب



متلجلج ... الخليط ماذاب عدل



غنجه .. الصحن البيضاوي صحن الغذاء




البلنق = السرير \ خاصة حق المعاريس ايام زمان



القز = الفرن



الروزنه = عادة تكون داخل الغرفه وهي فتحه تكون في الجدار مسكره من الطرف
الثاني وكان يوضع فيها الاغراض \مشط . كريم .كحل




الغشايه = الجرح الباغي



كمشه = الملعقه



باديه =الطاسه الصغيره والكبيره يسموها غضاره



كونه = حفره صغيره في الارض ( تستخدم عادة في لعب التيله و الكوره


الصغيره اضن حق التنس الارضي )



كويت = وهو اليهال اول كانوا بيعملوا ليهم بيوت من السعف والقراطيس
( والخيش . يتيمعو يهال الفريق (اصبيان وفتيات).



السحلوب = كلمه من مصطلحات لعبة التيله



جخه = على حسب موقعها في الجمله ( ممتاز , وحلو , ....... )




ذ سنجاغ = الماء والسكرمخلوط مع بعض واحيانا مع قليل من الدهن



خنافس = الشعرالطويل



قفه = على شكل الصفريه ولكن مصنوعه من الخوص



ميمجه : يعني صحن صغير ( بس حلوه ميمجه)



جارديله : بكره يوضع فيها خيط الخياطه وتوضع في مكينة الخياطه



كشمه : نظاره



بادور: مسمار


مجداح: دريل يدوي يعني ..كيف اشرح ادريل drill بالعربي



كبان او قبان : يعني ميزان مائي .. يستخدم في البناء وموجود صورته في

كتاب العلوم الصف الرابع




رصاصه بفتح الراء والصاد : يعني دباسه



خرم برم : يعني شي نص ونص أو شي حيا الله



على كلك : على أخرطي



بند : يقولوا فلان بند من العمل أي هون أو فلان مبند اليوم عن العمل يعني
ماراح . يعني هالكلمه تستخدم في أكثر من موضع.



باجر = بكرة



معاش = راتب



ديرمة = مكياج



خداره = ستاره



حبابه = امي الكبيره او جدتي



قربه ماء كبيره = باغه


اعكس = يعني روح صور صوره شخصيه



مدغبشه = مخربشه



مزيز= مالح شوي



صبخ= مالح جدا'



علقم = طعمه مر

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*يسلوااااااااااااا على الطرح الرائع وونتظر الجديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مصطلحات فله ..غير شكل* 

*فيه بعضهم اسمعهم الى حد الحين*

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه أخوي عاشق الورد*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## أم محمد

كلمات آخر 
من غبشى يعني من الصباح الباكر
سنجاغ ما يمسك به الشعر
ماليي كار بمعنى لا يدخلني
فنش بمعنى ترك العمل 
فنشوه طرد من العمل
دافور يطهى عليها الطعام في القديم

----------


## جناان الخلد

تسلمي والله ضحكتيني  :bigsmile:  :clap: 

واجد واجد وذكرتيني ابجدتي  :kaseh: 

وأضيف من كلام جدتي أذا جاءالبرد أتقول لأخوتي ماتروح تلبس لك كحفيه عن أصماخاتك (أذاينك)

وكانت تقول طول أنهار هالشغاله تشتغل يعني (الغساله)

تسلمي ونتطلع للمزيد

----------


## أم محمد

بستوك علبة لوضع السمن مصنوعة من المعدن 
رديشة النافدة
تطليعة هي البلكونة
منضرة المرآة
كالوش الحذاء وأنتم بكرامة
نفنوف الثوب
منفع أبو نغذة مايلف حول الرأس تصنع النقوش عليه باليد بواسطة الأبرة
صفرية قدر الطبخ
فوب ( ثوب ) هاشمي ثوب واسع ذو أكمام واسعة
شخاط كبريت 
عندما اتذكر اسماء سوف أضيفها لكم للاستفادة

----------


## أبصرت النور

يسلموووو على الكلمات الروعه

----------


## وردة وعتاب

حلوووه الكلمات روعه ادعو اللي اتزوج القطيفي اللي احبه قبل لا امووت

----------


## أم محمد

درمة ليس مكياج أنما نوع من النبات بعد نقعه في الماء يوضع على الشفاة ليعطي لون لعدة أيام لون من درجات البني ( للتوضيح أرجو المعدرة )
حمرة  بمعنى روج
خنة            عطر
غرشة         قارورة
مخمة          مكنسة
خمام             قمامة
طوف              حائط
شربوش         غطاء القدر
أدب              مكان لقضاء الحاجة
إبريق             يستخدم للطهارة
صحفة           طشت        ( يستخدم لغسل الملابس )
شيلة           نفس المشمر ولكن من قماش أسود تستخدم في الفواتح
قدف             ترجيع
سهاية         لهاية
عرناص          الأنانس الشرائح مع العصير ويستخدم في حالة أرتفاع الحرارة يقال أعطوه قوطي عرناص 
قوطي         علبة
أم الفتل       جهاز يستخدم له ثلاث فتايل 
مسخن      درجة حرارته مرتفعة 
تقبلوا إعتذاري عن بعض الألفاظ والقصد هو العرفة فقط

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## eman.7

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

حليويين حتى في بعض الكلمات يقولونها السيهاتيين 


تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

هههههههههههههههههه


حركات ويش هالكلمات 

بصراحه نصهم اول مره اسمع عنهم 

يسلموا مليون خيي 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*نصهم أقولهم وهـ فديت حآلي تبع زمن أول*
*تسلم أخوي ع الطرح*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## موج الدمع

يسلموووو على الكلمات الروعه

----------


## سفر

هههههههههههههه مصطلحاات عجيبه 
 :weird:  :weird:  :weird: 
يمكن لاني حساويه اول مره اسمعهااا شكرااا على النقل الرائع ننتظر المزيد

----------


## khozam

هههههههههههههههههه

مت من الضحك وانا اقراهم

صج فلة والغبرة طلعت منهم

يعطيك الف عافية على الكلمات الحلوه والمعاني الي بحق تراث لا ينسئ

سلام

----------


## ورده العشاق

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو كلمات حلوه

----------


## hope

كلمــــــآت وآجد للحين نسمعهـــآ عندنآ 

يسلمووو عالطرح اخوي

مآننحرم يـــآرب

----------


## نزف الحبيب

يااسلام

نفس الكلمات اللي اقولهم


عدل خوووش موضوع 

ترى قطيفية اصلية اني

لاتوصوا حريص 

كلماااتي مممممممرة قديييمة

على قولتكم 

مغبرة 

بس مرررررة حلييوين الكلماات

اتذكر اول ماعرفت الكشمة ههه 

هههه اول مااسمعتها يوم لبست اني كمشة والحين اني استخدمها خخخخ

عااااااد اني كلماااتي مرررة قديييمة معروف عني من بين صديقاااتي>>>>صاحباااتي

في كلماات بعد قديييمة مرررررة مو مذكورة 

بس رايحة عن بالي الحين

اذا تذكرتها باقولها لييكم

عاااد>>>>كلمتي المفضلة خخخخ

هداويه وش هالحالة بعد اذا تبوا اجيب بعد كلماات قدييمة عاادي ترى

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
هههههه حليوين
نصهم لكن للحين مستخدمين
ودارجين

تسلمي
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كتكوتــه

_يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الى الحين يتكلموا هالكلام_ 
_هع هع هع_

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هههههههههههههـ ...

غيـر شكـ,’ـل ..

يرحم أيام زمان بس من جد أحس حلو كلامهم ..

يعطيك العافيه خيوو ع الكلام الغريب العجيب والحلو ..

دمت بحفظ البآري ..

///

----------


## أسنات

يسلمو عالطرح
بعضهم للحين نستخدمهم
مثل صبعبلي ومشمر .....

----------


## أم غدير

_اخي_ 
_يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الطيب_
_لهل المصطلحااات القديمه_ 
_والله دكرتنا بزماااان اول _ 
_تسلم الايااادي_

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مشكور
تذكرتني بأيام مضت 
مع إن بعض الكلمات اول مرة اقرائها*

----------


## مهلا يا قدر

*يسلموو على المصطلاحـآت العجييييبه ...!*

----------


## التائهه

أختي اعجبتني هذه المصطلحات
لكن ليس كل أهل القطيف اليهم هذه 
الكلمات ومع ذلك شكرا على الطرح 
الجميل ودمت

 التاااااااااااااااااائهة

----------


## دفء القلب

هههههههههههههههههههه

يذوبوا من الضحك مع انه ثلاث أرباعهم أعرفهم

والباقي لاول مره أسمع بهم

يسلمو ع الطرح الحلو

----------


## ليلاس

*حركاااااااات ~*

*يعطييييكم العاااافية ع الطرح*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

يسسسسسسسسلمو

يعطيك العــــــــــــــــــــــافيــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـة

----------


## جنى الورود

*والله ذكرتناباأيام أول وش حلاتها!*
*انااقول بعضهاللحين كلمات فعلا جخه يعطيك العافية أخوي*

----------


## انوار الضحى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

والله حلوه المصطلحات القديمه

كل الشكر والتقدير لك

----------


## حروف مخمليه

للحين انقولهم 
يسلمو يالغلا

----------


## أموله

*يسلممممممممو
هههههههههـ انا قطيفيه بس عايشة بسيهــآت توني اسمع فيهم كلهم 
ماعدا وش خانته < تقولها
وشكر ، هع هع 
*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

ههههههههههه
ويلي ويلي 
مرة يجننوااااااا ’’
يسلمووو

----------


## المتميزه

عن جد كلمات حلوه وبسيطه واني مازلت اقول بعضها
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههه كم كلمه بس المفهومه ..* 
*البآقي أصعب من الانجليزيه والله ..}*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههههه مررره حليوين
نصهم اقولهم بس البعض ماعرفت وشو يعني ..
يسلمو ع الطرح 
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## رنيم الحب

*مصطلحــــــآآت دمها خفيف* 
*بس .. ما أعرفهم كلهم .. أتعرفت على اللي ماكنت أعرفه* 
*وبعض الأهـــــــآآلي لآزآلو يتكلموو بها المصطلحـــآآت العجيبة ..* 

*الله يخلي آبآءنا وأجدآآدنا لنا ويطول في عمرهم وعمر مصطلحـآآتهم* 
*يسلموو ..* 
***عــــــــآشق الورد*** 
*على الطرح الرووعة* 
*موفق لكل خير* 
*تحيآآتـي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## الفجر القـادم

مصطلحات رائعة وجميلة وتراث لا ينسى
دمت بكل ود

----------


## اتعبني غلآهـ..×

يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآإأفيه ع الطرح الحلوو ..~
مآإأننح ـرم ..}

----------


## mooj

*تسلم ...على هالكلمات ....*

----------


## ام سليم

على قولة المثل ( قديمك نديمك لو الجديد أغراك ) عاد هذي كلمات قديمة وما زلت أستخمها خاصة قدام الاولاد عن عمد ولما يسألوني عن معناها أقوله ليهم عشان ما ينسوا هذي الكامات 
على فكرة أهل البحرين ما زالوا يستخدموا هذي الكلمات 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ياعلي كلمات غغغغغرريبه xD 

يسلمووو

----------

